
Can Repelling Magnets Replace the Spring in a Pogo Stick? - mhb
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=pogo-stick-spring
======
onemoresoop
Neat. I was also thinking of compressed air but that clearly won't work. The
spring require less effort to start it moving, and that effort doesn’t ramp up
as quickly as with compressed air.

